
Intel released Win7-Win10 drivers for 3rd-6th gen iGPUs for an unspecified vuln - turtlegrids
https://old.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/idbb95/intel_has_released_drivers_for_old_igpus_3rd_to/
======
turtlegrids
Apologies for the mangled title, was hard to fit it into the character limit.

